# Running lights from Predator engine



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

Just purchased a 302 engine and need to connect lighting. Any thread here about doing that?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

do you mean the Predator 301cc ???


Not sure if it has the electrical stator as standard equipment.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

Yea, it's 301, I was thinking about that on my way home from the outlet store. I had to return the engine because of a crushed gas tank. Evidently, it was shipped upside down or something. 

Hmm...what can I do about lights?


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

Not sure how applicable my Ariens is to a Predator but I just upgraded my lights and documented in another thread.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ariens-platinum-30-sho-led-light-upgrade.html


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm thinking you have to run battery lights...could be wrong.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I picked up a project simplicity with a predator 301 and was thinking the same thing. 

There is no stator or proper flywheel on that engine. The options are, gx270 electric start kit and a battery(comes with charging stator) aftermarket.

36w or 50w gx270 stator and flywheel OE or aftermarket.

Or simply buy the predator 420 which comes with a charge coil and electric start and figure out a battery mount.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

....or you could buy the Briggs 8hp engine for $165+$20 s&h on ebay and it comes with a charging circuit (although the torque numbers on the Predator is significantly higher).


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I have the 301 predator, just exchanged after I brought the damaged one back. I made them open the box before I left because it's a 50+ mile round trip to the store. There is no hole for the starter so I would have to do that myself but it looks like I might have the bolt holes to mount it...not positively sure about that. I probably should've dug a bit deeper here. The Predator was recommended when I did an earlier post and was anxious to get it started.
My other Ariens is screaming for replacement parts since I've ran her hard for several years. This one has only had a little more than a seasons use before the engine blew and I wanted to get it running before I lose the last leg of the other. She's an older unit and doesn't have the features I like with the running one and it's going to be a chore to set up the crank for the chute. I don't have a spot on the engine for the chute bracket and will have to make something to suit. 
As they say, "Out of sight, out of mind". I wish I had done this last summer when I had time on my hands.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

as far as lighting goes.......as mentioned, battery powered leds can be more than enough light .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The kit on ebay for starter and charger is $88

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECTRIC-S...H-HONDA-GX240-8HP-GX270-9HP-NEW-/331657698126

Show and tell. 

.


----------

